# Joint FFOC and DW meet?



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Would anyone be up for this? The provisional date is 20th May, 3pm at Titanic Quarter/Waterfront.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Possibly if the wife will let me!!!!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lol bring her too!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

bumpy mc-bump bump


----------

